# 10.12.13 Snapper, Trigger and more. . .



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

Great day of diving on Scott Allday's 31' Cape Horn.

Here's the video: http://youtu.be/_WqgN1DXdSg


----------



## papermaker (Nov 19, 2011)

Great Haul!!!! Looks like alot of fun!!!!!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice haul! were you guys on Natural Bottom?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

That was a good day diving !


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That was an awesome last trip in Florida before leaving!


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

Billybob+ said:


> Nice haul! were you guys on Natural Bottom?


 
Nope. Various barges, coops and pyramids. I'll post some video once it is edited.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

MillerTime said:


> That was an awesome last trip in Florida before leaving!


 
Hey MillerTime. Have a safe trip. Come back to paradise and dive with us whenever you can.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

daaaagggooonnee what a trigger! nice!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice job guys, I'll have to check out the vid later!


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

grey ghost said:


> daaaagggooonnee what a trigger! nice!


 
Yeah that Trigger was right at 10 pounds.


----------

